# New England April 14th.



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks like we "might" get a slushy inch here before it chainges over to rain, but some of the guys up north are looking at another 6-12" of wt heavy pasty snow. Good luck! I feel bad for you guys. That stuff must be a mess. I'm glad we're just getting rain, lots and lots of rain. I think I'll sleep in tomorrow. Nope, can't because my ATV is still broken down two miles out in the woods. Guess I'll try to get out there before the rain starts!


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

your atv is broken again? how many problems have you had with that in the short time you have owned it?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I've owned it since mid January and it breaks down atleast once a week. Most are just really minor except for the broken swingarm which caused the rollover. This time the tsrater dies on me 2 miles in the woods behind my house at the bottom of a 300 foot rocky hill. I tried to have a 400 Grizzly pull me out, but there was no way. I've got the starter working but I needed to charge it because I flooded the engine trying to get it to turn over. It's just a PITA because everytime I go out there to work on it I have a 4 mile round trip walk. I think I'm going to just fix it up a bit and sell it. I'll save up for a better one a few years from now.


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

that sucks man good luck with fixing and selling it.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks. I'm going to need some luck with it. Seems like it isn't getting a spark. Anyways, back to the weather. We have about 1.5" of wet heavy slush. The snow flakes were so big I thought they were going to knock me over. They must have been about 2" across.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Anybody have bad flooding? We got about 4" of rain in less than 12 hours. All the rivers are out of their banks. 1/2 of the town roads are closed. It took me an hour to make what should have been a 15 minute drive. The major road through my town is shut down, so they are sending 18 and 22 wheeler down these little side streets just to get lost and have to turn around. What a mess! There is a small river that runs behind my barn and goes under a small bridge that is about 4' high. It was over the bridge yesterday. The DPW has all the plows on the trucks plowing the water and debris off the road, just to have it all come back on the road. Typical DPW style lol!


----------

